# Tokamak RDTA



## Rob Fisher (27/11/20)

The Tokamak RDTA is due for release to the world in December sometime and DHL came to visit today and dropped one off for me to play with.

Right off the bat I can say this is an MTL Device and I will check it out for a few days and come back with my feelings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Tokamak RDTA is due for release to the world in December sometime and DHL came to visit today and dropped one off for me to play with.
> 
> Right off the bat I can say this is an MTL Device and I will check it out for a few days and come back with my feelings.
> View attachment 215178
> ...


Love the look of it, very different. Let us know your findings Uncle. If the draw is too tight for you, it just might be something worth looking at in future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

I have been following the progress of this for a while and was told a while back one would be sent for review but whether that materialises is another matter. The option to use mesh wicking appeals to me, my main concerns is the name as Unicorn Vapes Inc have released an RDA a while back with the same name! The chance of two manufactures so close together coming up with Tokamak is extremely unlikely!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Love the look of it, very different. Let us know your findings Uncle. If the draw is too tight for you, it just might be something worth looking at in future


It's by Freak and @Rob Fisher would of known about this for a while i would guess because of the connection with If mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/20)

Timwis said:


> It's by Freak and @Rob Fisher would of known about this for a while i would guess because of the connection with If mods!



100% @Timwis! It's going to be too tight for me... but it will need some tinkering so I will play some more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Timwis! It's going to be too tight for me... but it will need some tinkering so I will play some more.


Nothing like a tinker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Love the look of it, very different. Let us know your findings Uncle. If the draw is too tight for you, it just might be something worth looking at in future


I would get dibs mate lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Timwis! It's going to be too tight for me... but it will need some tinkering so I will play some more.


Are you going to try the coil vertically?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I would get dibs mate lol!


Never dibs above your budget!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Never dibs above your budget!


It's actually reasonably priced at $69! would of been $99 if they had come up with a name of their own!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (27/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Never dibs above your budget!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Are you going to try the coil vertically?



I will try a few options.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/11/20)

Looks interesting and unusual Rob

thanks for always sharing your journeys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

